# Hanging and finishing girder truss/joist hanger transition



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

I would take your hammer and just pound it flat.If it still hangs down use shims to feather it down.You can even back cut the edge of the drywall.Dont forget its drywall not rocket science.


----------

